# I need floorplans! Barndominium



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys, Im building a 40'x60'x14' shop and want to portion half off for living. So living space would be 1200 square foot. I need to find a floor plan to move on with the project cant seem to find anything on the internet. I have drawn up a couple ideas but nothing I am set on. I want 3 bedroom 2 bath. I may end up with 2 bedroom and adding one upstairs later on. Anybody have any clues where to find some floorplans?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Devans87 said:


> Hey guys, Im building a 40'x60'x14' shop and want to portion half off for living. So living space would be 1200 square foot. I need to find a floor plan to move on with the project cant seem to find anything on the internet. I have drawn up a couple ideas but nothing I am set on. I want 3 bedroom 2 bath. I may end up with 2 bedroom and adding one upstairs later on. Anybody have any clues where to find some floorplans?


You may want to go higher than 14 ft if you plan on having an upstairs.

http://www.lonestarbarns.com/


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

The roof will have a 3:12 pitch, may be enough for a small room upstairs?!

Living space will be 30x40.


----------



## Hurricane Mike (Mar 7, 2006)

James Rameriz with The Design Line did an outstanding job on the plans for our house in Riviera. He is out of San Antonio. HM


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

When we built our beach house we bought a book on floor plans from HD for about $30. It had about a thousand plans in it.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

It depends on the dimensions of your living space. If you're building long ways (20x60) like we plan to, mobile home floor plans can give you a good starting point. Otherwise, something like eplans.com should have some ideas.


----------

